# Charlies new grinder



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

well its coming but what will it be?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh no! Not another EK43


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The MYTH??????


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I heard the EK was in short supply... So if it was it might not be for a while...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Surely something Australian....or by sage ..... Or an mc2 ......


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

So Charlie's not keeping the sage grinder?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> well its coming but what will it be?


 Dewalt 18v .?

View attachment 6039


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe another Brasilia RR55 OD - someone around here keeps banging on about how good they are


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.breville.co.uk/vtp141-meat-grinder-and-sausage-maker.html


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's not one of those vaporware ZR-71 grinders is it? They were supposed to be shiny?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> ?


Thats my spoon grinder prototype , how dare you publish it . Dsc wil be stealing ideas as We speak


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thats my spoon grinder prototype , how dare you publish it . Dsc wil be stealing ideas as We speak


You're going to need to get building if you're grinder goes this week!!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Sage grinder is now in Thailand along with my Classic, got rid of that at the 1st available opportunity, all will be revealed on Thursday but the RR55 will be moving on to be replaced by something better, still an OD grinder though none of that doser faffing around for me thanks very much.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one Charlie, is the RR55 going to good home?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just got myself a Mazzer Mini today but do like the look of the RR55s

Might even be tempted by one. Haha


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave assures me that it will be in good hands though on light duties only as a decaf grinder. Plenty of life left in it yet though with only 3,293 shots on the counter, which as I usually drink doubles is less than 1600 actuals shots when you take purges or top ups into account as I have the single dose button set for 1 second pulses, so it must have been hardly used at all before I got it last year in May. It's only lasted me 10 months lol, so I guess if you include hand grinders and the crap Cuisinart which a well meaning relative bought me and the Sage it's my 7th grinder lol. I do still have my 2 hand grinders and the demo Hausgrind so it's hand ground espresso for me after tomorrows 1st coffee as the RR55 will then be stripped down and cleaned ready to go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Dave assures me that it will be in good hands though on light duties only as a decaf grinder, plenty of life left in it yet though with only 3,293 shots on the counter, which as I usually drink doubles is less than 1600 actuals shots when you take purges or top ups into account as I have the single dose button set for 1 second pulses, so it must have been hardly used at all before I got it last year in May so it's only lasted me 10 months lol, so I guess if you include hand grinders and the crap Cuisinart which a well meaning relative bought me and the Sage it's my 7th grinder lol but I do still have my 2 hand grinders and the demo Hausgrind so it's hand ground espresso for me after tomorrows 1st coffee as the RR55 will then be stripped down and cleaned ready to go.


That was a very long sentence indeed ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That was a very long sentence indeed ....


Why say something in 7 words when you can say it in 84 - Charlies moto


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thats my spoon grinder prototype , how dare you publish it . Dsc wil be stealing ideas as We speak


Wrote it down, on my way to the patent office!!!!









ZR-71 aka fugazi









Regards,

T.


----------

